

Cyber Attack Forces Code Spaces Out Of Business - DMBisson
http://www.informationsecuritybuzz.com/cyber-attack-forces-code-spaces-business/

======
tempodox
Right. But how many shops operate in a “Cloud environment”, especially when
they're offering “Cloud services”? What about S3, etc. What's their incidence
response?

------
user-name
ouch. but when you hang your sh*t way out there, on systems you have no
physical control over, how can you act like this is not a likely eventual
outcome?

